#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

## alkeshsbhati

Dear All

Please help me to find any suitable ***** for Nozzle Pro from Paulin research group....Setup is available readily at website of Paulin Group,So please anyone please download the ***** for the same.


Regards,



 :Cool:  NozzleTwisterSee More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## babyface

any help ??

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Download link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password rar:
pass: giocondo 

Regards,

 R. Montano

----------


## babyface

much appreciated my friend

----------


## alkeshsbhati

But is that file on megaupload with ***** or just installation files???If with ***** how to apply that stuff???

----------


## jason123

do you have the papar WRC 107 can you help me

----------


## smatamar

show me

----------


## arunvani

Can you upload in Rapidshare?

----------


## hosein

I downloaded it but I cant extract fp_prg.rar file.Please help me.

Regards

----------


## gepachir

Thanks  R. Montano. I downloaded and unzipped. Found out that this was a demo version. Do you have a full version ?

----------


## alex2002

Can you upload in Rapidshare?

----------


## rpm2000hot

i have full nozzlepro
rpm2000hot@yahoo.com

----------


## babyface

> i have full nozzlepro
> 
> 
> rpm2000hot@yahoo.com



Please share it then...................See More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## mavericklf1

> Download link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Please coul you share PRG Paulin 2008? Evne if it's a demo version, 

Thanks

----------


## Tiberius

> i have full nozzlepro
> rpm2000hot@yahoo.com



Can You share this???

----------


## whmughal

Kinldy please share full version of Nozzle Pro with ***** .. i badly need that software..

Thanks.

----------


## srtools1980y

if somebody has ***** or ******, post it.
dont make us fools with links for trial version.

----------


## mbc.engg

rpm2000hot,

Please share full version of nozzle pro / FE PIPE with ***** if same is available with you.

Help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mymoon

I have paulin research suite ver 2007
with ******erator for all Module like : AXI PRO 2.3 - FE Pipe 4.5 - Math Pro 2.0 - Nozzle Pro 7.0- Splash 3.0 - Stress Plot 1.0 - Mesh Pro 3
contact :
aniaserginova@yahoo.com

----------


## Tiberius

> I have paulin research suite ver 2007
> with ******erator for all Module like : AXI PRO 2.3 - FE Pipe 4.5 - Math Pro 2.0 - Nozzle Pro 7.0- Splash 3.0 - Stress Plot 1.0 - Mesh Pro 3
> contact :
> aniaserginova@yahoo.com



Hello
can you send me the software and the ******erator
thank you

----------


## mbc.engg

Friends, if any one have FE Pipe / NozzlePro then please share with us.

----------


## alexcv

Thanks

----------


## aatika

> Thanks



Have u got that software?

----------


## alkeshsbhati

Just a quick reminder that this webpage is for sharing software ,not for some replacement schemes or lieu of schemes...Be a genuine egpet surfer and share stuff like nozzlepro here

----------


## armanhaydarian

> I have paulin research suite ver 2007
> with ******erator for all Module like : AXI PRO 2.3 - FE Pipe 4.5 - Math Pro 2.0 - Nozzle Pro 7.0- Splash 3.0 - Stress Plot 1.0 - Mesh Pro 3
> contact :
> aniaserginova@yahoo.com



Hi,


Could you please send it to me as well?
armanhaydarian@gmail.comSee More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

pLEASE....PLEASE...IF ANYONE HAVE FE/Pipe software w/_ _ _ _ please and please share it to us or please email to tengkusyahdilan@gmail.com
i'll realy appreciate your help & kindness.......
Thnx..

RGDS

TS

----------


## Farras

have ANYONE the full version of nozzle pro 7, FE/pipe 2007 or prg 2007.

----------


## Lycan

Plase share nozzlr pro & FE/pipe

----------


## carlosanez

Hello
can you send me the software and the ******erator
thank you

----------


## pots22

hi rpm2000hot can you please send me link on shivangjraval@yahoo.com

----------


## aravindsantosh

Please send me the link for Nozzle pro mail id: aravindsantosh@gmail.com

----------


## aravindsantosh

hai.. Do you have Nozzle pro.. Please send me the link for Nozzle pro mail id aravindsantosh@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## carlosanez

I hope it's what you want **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] there you will find the program without the -----

----------


## aravindsantosh

I want nozzle pro with C**** can you have send a link.. 


thanks in advance

----------


## carlosanez

sorry i dont have this  :Frown:

----------


## kaliwaal

> i have full nozzlepro
> rpm2000hot@yahoo.com



Can you please send me the link at koperwaal@gmail.com

Thanks in advance for your help

----------


## kaliwaal

> I have paulin research suite ver 2007
> with ******erator for all Module like : AXI PRO 2.3 - FE Pipe 4.5 - Math Pro 2.0 - Nozzle Pro 7.0- Splash 3.0 - Stress Plot 1.0 - Mesh Pro 3
> contact :
> aniaserginova@yahoo.com



 Hi mymoon,



Could you please send me the link at koperwaal@gmail.com. Thanks for your helpSee More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## greenatforever

could you send it on

greenatforever@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## mamali

Hi there,

If you don't mind, would you please the software here or send me the links to mbamine1@gmail.com

Thanks indeed

----------


## Rafael Bispo

Hello rpm2000hot, could you send me the nozzlepro full? 

My email : rafaelsbispo@gmail.com

----------


## yankee27

can you send me the key generator to
yankee197419@yahoo.com

grazie mille

----------


## lubl

PRGSoft 2011 ?!?!?!
can anyone upload!!!

----------


## mamali

It's now called PCL-Gold 3.0.

Any help on this will be appreciated.

Thanx in advance

----------


## aprk_paul

Hi, can u send a copy of paulin research suite to aprk_paul@mail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

READ PLEASE .........
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## hdi

Hi, can u send a copy of paulin research suite to subaru.group@gmail.com

Thank you. Regards, hdi.

----------


## kaliwaal

Thanks Roberto, it is awsome You did a wonderful job

----------


## renbo1

we have been recieved license for this program before.
But expired.
so we needs more information and -----.
could you send me a mail? if possible.

renbo1@nate.com or renbo0085@Gmail.com

----------


## jjari

hi, Senior!

I want to have you guy's help. If somebody has PCL-gold (PRG-nozzle pro), send me please. (jjarioops@yahoo.co.kr)
Really want to use and study. 



Thanks, Senior.See More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## major_duan

Can anybody give me the download link or upload it one more time.
Thanx in advance.

----------


## yogacruise

could you send it on
yogacruise@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## awer5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Paulin 2011 -----ed version is include  Nozzle Pro 8.5
If you need it,please PM me .

----------


## awer5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alppfishs

The link is forbidden by FBI.

----------


## ajivakkom

Could you please share in ajivakkom@yahoo.com or vakkomaji@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

please me to give this software ....


mrbeen789
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

can u give me a nozzle pro software full with key***.???


mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## otschiavinato

Somebody has Nozzle Pro with ----- and that can send for me the link. 

Thanks

----------


## fernandovz

Hello, has someone this Nozzle Pro release? I lost it. Please upload again, Thanks in advanced.





> Download link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## xtreme200x

I only have 2007 version... if are interested... I only exchange!!  :Big Grin: 
I need: Tank 4.0 (installer), or Irricad 12.0 dongle emul or Bentley Autoplant SS3 (permanent activator)
Send me a PM if are interested... 
regards

----------


## VanniDiCarlo

xtreme200x i have the Bentley.AutoPLANT.Plant.Design.V8i.SELECTseries.3.  v8.11.8.123.x86, can we share with PRG 2007


Thank youSee More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## xtreme200x

> xtreme200x i have the Bentley.AutoPLANT.Plant.Design.V8i.SELECTseries.3.  v8.11.8.123.x86, can we share with PRG 2007
> Thank you



If are other version of Lavteam forum, I agree... but send me screenshots of the -------- on PM, and how u make "magic" for it works perfectly! Ok. 
Waiting ur reply.
regards.

----------


## VanniDiCarlo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

What you thing, it is fully funcional.

----------


## xtreme200x

MmMM... I wanna see the "CRK" for this... send me screenshots how it works.... Ok!
regards

----------


## VanniDiCarlo

The -------- is *Registry_AutoPLANT_v3a_x86* just copy in the installation directory, run it, than run the *.reg file created. That is all!!!!!
What about PRG 2007?

----------


## xtreme200x

This ----- dont works perfectly! 30 days for trial...  :Frown: 
I want permanent activator...
regards

----------


## alkeshsbhati

Dear Sir,

I need this software. Looking from decades. Interestingly i started this thread 05 years back and still searching.  :Grumpy:

----------


## xtreme200x

Search!  :Big Grin:  
You will found! \o/

----------


## mavericklf1

jajajaja Are you looking Autoplant -----.  I have it, even for x64 version, an activator that returns the count, 30 day trial, it generates a task that start with power on the PC, you don't have to remember to run this -----, it stats in silence mode.  The most important thing, it works great. 

b. regards

----------


## dejo111

Please key generator for nozzlepro 2007
dejo111@tahoo.com
BR

----------


## mavericklf1

No more news about this,  

Actual version paulin Research Group 2011.042 264 mb

I recieve an offer to buy this for 120 usd, it includes:

Nozzle/Pro 8.5
FE/Pipe 6.5
BOS Fluids 4.6
PCLGold v.4.0.2

Actaully I wanna share this if anyone else pay, I mean if there 6 interested people 120/6= 20 usd each one.

It appear like a good idea, but in this time nobody trust, so Anyone can have it.

Bad luck!!!

----------


## duazo2009

> No more news about this,  
> 
> Actual version paulin Research Group 2011.042 264 mb
> 
> I recieve an offer to buy this for 120 usd, it includes:
> 
> Nozzle/Pro 8.5
> FE/Pipe 6.5
> BOS Fluids 4.6
> ...



This forum is for sharing of all informative stuff of  free of charge, This is not a forum for commercial purpose, we share and exchange educational and informative references including software for educational purpose without involving money and commercial matters.

Goodluck..

----------


## mavericklf1

I am no interested to sell the software, eventough, I don't have it, jus want the software to learn.



Bad luck, this kind of software is only available buying, or searching, searching, like smartplant 2011,  Anyone buy it and share.

b. regards






> This forum is for sharing of all informative stuff of  free of charge, This is not a forum for commercial purpose, we share and exchange educational and informative references including software for educational purpose without involving money and commercial matters.
> 
> Goodluck..



See More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## kikxtreme

I have it... for  private exchange!  send me PM! 
Regards.

----------


## mavericklf1

Anyone has the PRG 2001 ******?

----------


## fernandovz

Hi, here it is the release 5.2 of ProNozzle. I don't upload it but I found using google:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards.

----------


## yise007

Any1 has PRG 2012 installer(NOZZLE PRO 8.6)?PLZ PM me
regards

----------


## karthikthermal

pls send the link

----------


## awer5

Here has:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luckyloc

> I have it... for  private exchange!  send me PM! 
> Regards.



Can I have it, Bro?

----------


## kikxtreme

Exchange only! I need Caesar 2013 installer only... Regards

----------


## awer5

i have Caesar 2013 installer

----------


## kikxtreme

Send me links via Pm, I will upload in a while Prg 2011 thanks!

----------


## luckyloc

Sorry kikxtreme, I don't have Caesar2013. If I do, I don't mind to share it to you. Can I have PRG2011?

Hi Awer5. Can I have Caesar2013 also?

Thanks so much.

----------


## kikxtreme

No Sir! Thanks!

See More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## mamali

Hi there,

If you have splm kg would you please share/exchange, ...
Please pm me mbamine1@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## mamali

Hi there,

If you have splm kg would you please share/exchange, ...
Please pm me mbamine1@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## mamali

Sorry, wrong post, 

If you have k--g-n for prg2011 please share/exchange/...
Please pm me only if you have mbamine1@gmail.com

Thanks,
mamali

----------


## mamali

Sorry, wrong post, 

If you have k--g-n for prg2011 please share/exchange/...
Please pm me only if you have mbamine1@gmail.com

Thanks,
mamali

----------


## makulisattiveyronw16

I have PRG 2011 ******. I can't share it since I paid for it. However, what I can do is generate the key for FREE if you inbox me your userID and computerID.

I hope this helps.

----------


## eng-ars

MMmmm . Hi... Please say me...How Do I get User and computer ID.... ???

----------


## makulisattiveyronw16

After Installing the PRG software 2011 it gives you your user Id computer Id. Run any software (e.g FE-107) and click on the "Security" menu at the top of the main window. You'll get the security information i.e. user Id computer Id.

 Maybe I should ask, do you have the installation files?

----------


## ajivakkom

No installation files. kindly provide

----------


## gustavo280183

Kikxtreme i need Pulin Research Group Soft, can you give me a link to downloadit, tell me if you need some soft, if i have it i will send you.

Best Regards, Gustavo.

----------


## otschiavinato

I also need the link.  Thanks

----------


## koroosh_kabir

if everybody need license for prg paulin 2011 and 2012, tell me. i make for free.

See More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## mrbeen

can u please shared a link prg paulin 2011 and 2012 software with lic.
thanks in adv.....





> if everybody need license for prg paulin 2011 and 2012, tell me. i make for free.

----------


## mrbeen

can u please shared a link prg paulin 2011 and 2012 software with lic.
thanks in adv.....





> if everybody need license for prg paulin 2011 and 2012, tell me. i make for free.

----------


## bytejuice

dear makulisattiveyronw16,
I have downloaded PRG2011 from Paulin for a Trial time.
How can email to you my userID and PC-ID to get key generated by you?
thanks a lot

Bytejuice

----------


## mavericklf1

I can exchange by Caesar 2014.

Anyone has PRG 2012?

Regards

----------


## ProfessionalSS

if you need prgsoft2011 full license please contact:
pss_cheap@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## ProfessionalSS

if you need prgsoft2011 full license please contact:
pss_cheap@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## luckyloc

Anybody, pls, share nozzle pro 8.5. Thanks!

----------


## otschiavinato

Dear makulisattiveyronw16

I need to install on two machines . 
Provide you the keys for me? 
How do I send the information you need? 

Thank you

----------


## chem.eng.man

Dear friend
I can prepare you key if you send me User and PC ID.
Regards




> dear makulisattiveyronw16,
> I have downloaded PRG2011 from Paulin for a Trial time.
> How can email to you my userID and PC-ID to get key generated by you?
> thanks a lot
> 
> Bytejuice

----------


## chem.eng.man

Dear friend
If you installed prgsoft2011, after program running you can find USER ID and PC ID.
Please send me to provide you key.
Regards




> Dear makulisattiveyronw16
> 
> I need to install on two machines . 
> Provide you the keys for me? 
> How do I send the information you need? 
> 
> Thank you

----------


## edixson

Hello dear friends, i need Nozzlepro Paulin Research Group.. please show me the download link,

thanks

----------


## Jusea

Please send me the link for Nozzle pro mail at  tanata2003@yahoo.com


ThanksSee More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## mavericklf1

Anyone have FEA tools for Caesar II and Nozzle pro for Caesar II??

Please share

----------


## mkundaikar

please send me link of Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)
on mkundaikar2007@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

> please send me link of Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)
> on mkundaikar2007@gmail.com



HERE IS THE LINK.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrbeen

> please send me link of Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)
> on mkundaikar2007@gmail.com



HERE IS THE LINK.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ADMADM

Thank You so much!
Can anyone help me in downloading nozzle pro from the Link above?

thanks

----------


## ADMADM

Thank You so much!
Can anyone help me in downloading nozzle pro from the Link above?

thanks

----------


## luckyloc

Hi ADMADM,

Click on that link, it will direct to that website. Select language on the left side, then scroll down to the bottom. Click on download in red color and save that file to you HDD. Unzip it with pass **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], follow the instruction to install the software. Good luck!

----------


## luckyloc

Hi ADMADM,

Click on that link, it will direct to that website. Select language on the left side, then scroll down to the bottom. Click on download in red color and save that file to you HDD. Unzip it with pass **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], follow the instruction to install the software. Good luck!

----------


## ADMADM

I am gratefull for the prompt help!!

----------


## edixson

Anyone have FEA tools for Caesar II and Nozzle pro for Caesar II??

Please share

----------


## edixson

Anyone have FEA tools for Caesar II and Nozzle pro for Caesar II??

Please share

----------


## Bysler1984

> HERE IS THE LINK.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for the link. Work perfect!!.See More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## dejo111

Thanks

----------


## aroy_ch

The link is not working now. Can anyone upload the link of nozzle pro please? Thanks in advance.

----------


## mrbeen

> The link is not working now. Can anyone upload the link of nozzle pro please? Thanks in advance.




ok you go with this link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

& search it.

----------


## robertreni

thank you

----------


## gerge22

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PRG 2015. Install the software, generate key ( when you introduce the serial number remember to put the spaces as well ) and then replace the original .exe files with the ones from the ***** folder . Thx to the lavteam .

----------


## 20jose12luis

Please give me the password

----------


## edixson

Dear friend.. please tell me the password

----------


## AkhiTaufan

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> PRG 2015. Install the software, generate key ( when you introduce the serial number remember to put the spaces as well ) and then replace the original .exe files with the ones from the ***** folder . Thx to the lavteam .



mr gerge22, big thanks for you
do you have prg fea tools, which is intregated for caesar? thanks a lot...

taufan

----------


## gerge22

Sry, but no. You can however head to l-a-v-t-e-a-m.n-e-t to get caesar 2016. I heard they ( integraph) integrated fea tools in it ( caesar 2016 ).

----------


## 008348

Yes, l-a-v-t-e-a-m.n-e-t has PRG and Ceasar.

----------


## KP SAHU

PL share PRG 2015 Tutorials
Thanks

----------


## gerge22

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## lichaocry

The FEA Tools menu lets you access and use third-party tools from Paulin Research Group (PRG) for better modeling and evaluation.
If you have not purchased and installed FEATools or NozzlePRO, the software opens the ICAS website with information about these products.
The words upon is in the "c2UG.pdf" of caesar 2016.
But i have installed the prg2015,why is it?When i click on the "nozzle pro" button in the caesar2016,it links to the "ICAS website"!
If anyone can help me?
Who do have this problem the same?

----------


## lichaocry

On the way,please anyone who have the prg featools program share it!Best wishes for you......

----------


## edixson

Dear lichaocry can you share prg2015 please..

----------


## lichaocry

> Dear lichaocry can you share prg2015 please..



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
prg 2015,this file is uploaded by gerge22,he has published the link in the artical"http://www.egpet.net/vb/threads/2730-Nozzle-Pro%28Paulin-Research-Group%29/page11#axzz40AgbtFfV"

----------


## otschiavinato

How to install PRG 2015?
Please, help me!

----------


## lichaocry

use the generator prgsoft 2013,press in the user id and computer id ,take the serial number,and then put them in the soft

----------


## pipetech

Hello George22*

When I press the generator prgsoft 2013** I get the message that "Windows cannot access the specified device* path or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item" I am running the file as administrator but I cannot generate the serial number. Can you please help. Thanks in advance.


Regards

----------


## pipetech

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> prg 2015*this file is uploaded by gerge22*he has published the link in the artical"http://www.egpet.net/vb/threads/2730-Nozzle-Pro%28Paulin-Research-Group%29/page11#axzz40AgbtFfV"




Dear lichaocry*

When I press the generator prgsoft 2013** I get the message that "Windows cannot access the specified device* path or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item" I am running the file as administrator but I cannot generate the serial number. Also* a virus warning is issued. I have disabled my anti-virus but still the same result. Can you please help in resolving this issue. Thanks in advance.

----------


## rosenice

Such messages are due to antivirus. First open task manager and see the services. You will find all services related to your antivirus. Write down these services. Now restart conputer in safe mode and run msconfig . See the services related to your antirus and disable them all. Restart conputer normally. Now you will not find messages given by antivirus and mentioned above by you. If you fee all this diffcult* just uninstall the antivirus.

----------


## pipetech

@rosenice

Thanks for your help. When I try to register the software* it gives me my ID. My user ID is a four digit number (example 1234) and computer ID is a 3 digit number  (example 123). Where as the User ID and Computer ID required by the generator are 5 digit numbers both. I have done numerous attempts.
1. Used actual ID
2. Added a "0" before the ID to make all 5 numbers
3. Added "0" after the ID to make all 5. 

The serial number I get is not working. The PRG Validation says:

"Enter 4 Integers for each key. 
Four Key Values"

First attempt:  I inserted all the key values* 
Second attempt: I entered the first 4 integers for each key. The first key has 2 digits only so I used (A) the key as it is (B) entered two "0" before (C) entered two "0" after the two digits
Third attempt: I pressed all keys in one line
Fourth attempt: I pressed all keys in separate lines

Apologies for my ignorance but Can you please give me your email so I may send you a screen shot of the result. This way you shall get a better understanding and I can start working on the software. Or perhaps you can email at sihaqqi@gmail.com and I can send you a couple of screenshots. I shall be very grateful for your guidance. I have to understand the way I should insert my user and computer ID given to me by the software itself and what values to punch in the keys from the generator to make the software work. I shall be very grateful.

----------


## pipetech

I am also getting the message that the updates have expired. License failure. You can use earlier version of the program but you are trying to use a version that was released after your updates were expired. 

Can you please guide through the installation? Thanks and Regards

----------


## rajwadi

Have u solve the problem ?.... 



Still u have problem then pl. send the screen shots.See More: Nozzle Pro(Paulin Research Group)

----------


## pipetech

@rajwadi

Thanks. Issue is still unresolved. Please find attached screen shots. Best Regards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rosenice

I need sage profile 3d and paramarine 8. If you can arrange these softwares I can exchange with you.Pm at tauqeer470@gmail.com

----------


## T2910

please send me download link

----------


## rosenice

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

Friends,

After successful running above PRG 2018, from today onwards, I am getting below error

"Windows Invalidated

Your Executable has expired. Please contact support@paulin.com or your dealer for further authorization. This session proceeding in Demonstration mode."

I have reinstalled many times but same error coming. 

Can u help urgently?

Thanks.

----------


## MPB

> Friends,
> 
> After successful running above PRG 2018, from today onwards, I am getting below error
> 
> "Windows Invalidated
> 
> Your Executable has expired. Please contact support@paulin.com or your dealer for further authorization. This session proceeding in Demonstration mode."
> 
> I have reinstalled many times but same error coming. 
> ...



Hello my friend,

How did you get to run the program?
I am unable to pass the 4 integers key verification

Thanks a lot

----------


## stek777

> friends,
> 
> after successful running above prg 2018, from today onwards, i am getting below error
> 
> "windows invalidated
> 
> your executable has expired. Please contact support@paulin.com or your dealer for further authorization. This session proceeding in demonstration mode."
> 
> i have reinstalled many times but same error coming. 
> ...




solution: Simple only; the clue====just go back in time....

----------

